# tabellen...wiedermal



## freekazoid (5. Juni 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

sorry, aber ich hab da ein/zwei fragen zu tabellen, welche ich per suchfunktionen nicht gefunden hab, bzw. klären konnte...
zuerst mal meinen code:

```
<div align="center">
                          <table width="588" style="border:1px; border-color: #000000; border-style:dashed;" height="378" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
                            <tr> 
                              <td align="center" valign="top" class="css_main" bordercolor="#000000" height="25" width="588">&nbsp;</td>
                            </tr>
                            <tr> 
                              <td align="center" valign="top" class="css_main" bordercolor="#000000" width="588">&nbsp;</td>
                            </tr>
                          </table>
                        </div>
```
nun aber die fragen:

wie bring ich das doch noch fertig, dass der tabellenrahmen wirklich gestrichelt ist? mir zeigt das teil immer nur ne linie an.
geht das irgendwie dass ich die erste zelle der tabelle auch noch umranden kann? habs irgendwie nich geschafft... %)

seid gnädig... 
aber danke schonmal im voraus..


----------



## Quentin (5. Juni 2002)

```
<div align="center">
                          <table width="588" style="border:1px #000000 dashed;" height="378" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
                            <tr> 
                              <td align="center" valign="top" class="css_main" bordercolor="#000000" height="25" width="588" style="border: 1px solid #000000;">&nbsp;</td>
                            </tr>
                            <tr> 
                              <td align="center" valign="top" class="css_main" bordercolor="#000000" width="588">&nbsp;</td>
                            </tr>
                          </table>
                        </div>
```

das müsste funktionieren 

du hättest border-width verwenden sollen oben statt nur border, wenn du das zusammenfasst wie ich kannst du die attribute so reinschreiben.

und einfach in der ersten tabellenzelle noch einmal border: 1px vergeben


----------



## freekazoid (5. Juni 2002)

hmm..nee geht irgendwie nicht.
hab meins mal geändert, aber leider nix erhofftes zu sehen bekommen...


----------



## Quentin (5. Juni 2002)

bei mir gehts, du *darfst keine leeren tabellenspalten haben* zumindest ein "&nbsp;" sollte drin sein oder ein 1px spacer..


```
<div align="center">
                          <table width="588" style="border:1px #000000 dashed;" height="378" 

cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
                            <tr> 
                              <td align="center" valign="top" class="css_main" 

bordercolor="#000000" height="25" width="588" style="border: 1px solid #000000;">asdf </td>
                            </tr>
                            <tr> 
                              <td align="center" valign="top" class="css_main" 

bordercolor="#000000" width="588">asdf </td>
                            </tr>
                          </table>
                        </div>
```


wenn du keine dashed linie hast liegts vielleicht an deinem browser?


----------



## freekazoid (5. Juni 2002)

ja also...jetzt sehe ich zwar die umrandung, jedoch nicht gestrichelt.
geht das erst ab dem ie 5.5?

und noch ein problemchen...wie(wenn überhaupt) verhindere ich, dass die tabelle beim zusammenkommen der zellen so (bild) aussieht?


----------



## Christoph (5. Juni 2002)

vielleicht hast du bei der class "css_main" was falsches drin???


----------



## freekazoid (5. Juni 2002)

hat sich soweit erledigt, danke guys...
heb' gerade bschlossen mich mehr mit solchen sachen zu befassen 

des problems lösung war zum einen teil dass ich den 5.5er benötigt hab' und zum anderen wars nur noch ne tabellenspielerei...


----------

